# Wreath Help!!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It looks like a slightly better trimmed-up raffia wreath base. I found a few tutorials for ideas on how to construct:









Make an Autumn Raffia Wreath


In getting ready for Thanksgiving, I saw this Fall raffia wreath tutorial on Stone Gable blog and wanted to make it. I loved the simplicit...




beyondbetavia.blogspot.com













RAFFIA WREATH TUTORIAL - StoneGable


This fall StoneGable’s front door got a new color and face lift. To see the original post and more wreath photos, click HERE. This disheveled unkempt wreath captures the colors and texture of late fall. It is big and fluffy and fills up the door so nicely! The wreath is easy to make, a little...




www.stonegableblog.com





^could follow either, adding a bit more of the bundles for more fullness, and then give it a little bit more of a haircut to get it looking similar to the one in your photo.

Those mini pumpkins should be easy to find in most craft stores if you don't already had a lead on them. 

Hope that helps! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kgolden (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! This is perfect!!


----------

